# What species of bumble bee is this? (in New York)



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I've seen a few of those around here, that's a great pic. I can't get one to hold still. Hopefully someone knows what it is.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Probably Tricolored Bumble bee, _Bumbus ternarius_ >> http://bugguide.net/node/view/15062
And  >> http://bugguide.net/node/view/81833 Your photos are better. .


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, that looks right! _Thank you! _ 

I've been seeing them on my veronica for days now, a couple at a time. Also smaller plainer bumblebees. I'm seeing way more bumblebees this year than I have for the past couple of years.


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

We call them Redtail Bumbles. Great pictures by the way!


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

ive had to remove a LOT of bumble bee nest and usually ill relocate into the woods somewhere else but the thing that ive have noticed is the size variation of adult bumble bees and color - within the same hive ????

just food for thought


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I've never seen one! They are beautiful! Great pics.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

So, how would one go about hiving some bumbbles?


----------

